# Sam x Sally = satin litter of seven



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sam is champagne tan, Sally is fawn. Hopefully this cross will give both of them somewhat deeper orange bellies.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Oh congrats! Ickle wickle babbers <3 x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tankyee!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww congrats!
I have a RY doe that looks just like Sally


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Awww! Both parents are beautiful!

I can't wait to see the babies as they get older! (I've been deprived of satin for a while, so I will have to live vicariously through your litters, moustress). I know I can count on you to post lots of pictures for me too!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It has been said (by the incomparable mugs, no less), that NOBODY does satins like moustress. Could be true, I s'pose. These two kids are part of a line that I worked so hard to get started back when I had so many congenitally defective babies. It was sad, but I persevered. Now I'm working on getting back a decent tan belly on the champagnes. I don't know why I let it go; actually, I probably do know why: I have been obsessed for a few years with the tris. I have almost nothing but tris and this satin line that has always had chams and cham tans in it. Anyway, thanks.

I need to get a few good standard non-tri meeces one of these days...


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cute! How many are there?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Seven babies in this litter; pigment was just starting to show hints of color last night.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That shiney boy looks more like a dove to me, but it could be my screen!

W xx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> It has been said (by the incomparable mugs, no less), that NOBODY does satins like moustress.


Haha, mugs is a wise woman! LOL -waits patiently for more photos-


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Willow, It's a very dark champagne compared to the standard you have in the UK. It's not greyish at all when seen live. I never knew until recently that the golden glow was supposed to be part of champagne. So mine are just aabbCDpp, and I have had tons of champagnes like this, and many other 'off' shade chams in a variety of tones. So, too dark, no golden glow...I'm happy enough with it, since I didn't know, and didn't care, and probably still don't care. My chams are a bit pinkish instead of yellowish.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No surprises in this litter; they are all fawn or champagne. Hopefully one or two of the champagnes will show a nice tan belly. I should be able to see that in a day or two.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What causes a mouse to be REW instead of PEW or BEW?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Got the wrong pix in that last post: REW and BEW's are typically fawn and red meeces that are marked all over, so the color is all gone. It's also the result, apparently, of repeated generations of yellow or red crossed with tri. The fact that this happens is one of the reasons that I think that Cattanach's Translocation is the type of genetic manipulation that was used that results in the whole array of tri and tricolor markings.

There are probably other colors that can produce them also.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're a better geneticist than me, I can say that much!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Honestly, I was thinking about my response to you as I drove off to work, and I didn't really answer the question fully.The thing that usually causes them to be all white is the dilution c^e or c^e c^e. Some colors like yellow or red come out all white with that kind of gene combined with another dilution factor, or as a homozygous dilution. This is not the same as a PEW which is an albino, which is homozygous c c; and albino can 'hide' just about any color or marking.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some updated pix; these itty bitties are 12 days old today, and their eyes should be starting to open today.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Oh my... look at those cute little pink noses...XD
They looks so soft :3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, they are so adorable that I can't help gushing over them myself vuz dems iz itsybitsytensieweensiecutsiewootsie mouwsiewowsies...*tickle tickle*...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I got the champagne tan I was looking for in this litter.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They grow so quickly at this stage.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe how big they are! I mean, I know mice grow fast and everything, but it seems like just yesterday you posted this topic!

Anyways, they're all gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ir was July 29 that I posted last before this. So it's been about a week and it's amazing and one of the things I love about baby meeces that they develop so rapidly.

Thanks for the kudos. This is the line I worked on for many years, and I never get tired of seeing more of them, and also never get tired of taking pix so other folks can enjoy them as well.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

VERY yummy Satins! I'm so jealous, I just love them! Do you mind if I pm you and bug you with a few Qs?  x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wouldn't mind at all. I'm glad you enjoy seeing my little darlings. I worked for about five or six years to get a healthy line of these fawn, champagne and argent satins. The fawns are my fave, and I've been gradually breeding them to be brighter and deeper orange. I have a couple of adults that are just unbelievably deep orange that will be bred soon. I'm thinking of breeding one of those into my fawn tris as the color is just so yummy.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, stupid newbie question.. (danger Will Robinson.. danger..  )

Are all fawn colored mice always satins? Or is there a standard non-satin coat in that color?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No, not at all. I have quite a number of standard fawn meeces, just as I also have satin red and standard red (the color is like fawn; I don't have the 'proper' red that requires the cordovan modifier). Some of my fawn and 'red' meeces are really very deep orange, and I could call them that, as the AFRMA has that as a standard color now. I've been getting deeper and deeper shades of orange and plan to keep going until I've developed my own shade of red that isn't rusty like the show standard reds are. I'm known, I think, for my eccentric ways in the mousing area.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Woohoo! I got to skip all the waiting and just go to the awesome pictures of fully matured bubs! I'm going to be busy more often! 

Good looking bubs, moustress! Keep working at it!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thankyee kindly.


----------

